# Ground deer meat?



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm looking for different ways to cook ground deer meat. I always have an abundance of it and need some ideas on new recipes to try. Whatcha got?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Use it in place of cow in about any recipe!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes...hence wanting recipes


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Chili and meat loaf work great for us.

have an old [ made in the USA ] hand crank grinder that I use and sometimes add beef or beef trimmings ground at the same time and brown together.
also have a roller type cubed steak maker so I can roll , season , flour and fry Deer steaks with the option of gravy.

also cut Deer meat into chunks and stew in its own juice until browned and then add to a crock pot with Veg's . the trick here is to not use water but instead use a large [ box ] of swanson's beef broth. [ a few cans would work also.
do add canned tomatoes ------ add beef stew mix


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://hunterdanlm.hubpages.com/hub/10-great-ground-venison-recipes


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Debi's making some Mexican cornbread for tonight. It's great. Chili, spaghetti, tacos, and my favorite, just plain hamburgers on the grill.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I like it in Rotel with Velveeta. For some reason the deer meat soaks up the rotel flavor differently than beef and taste almost like sausage. It's really nice.

I also make a meatball with minced garlic, onions, parsley, oregano a little soy, liquid smoke and salt and pepper. They make a really nice low fat meatball for spaghetti. 

It's also really nice in dirty rice and just about any Cajun food calling for beef or ground pork.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

when i grind up the deer meat, i toss a cheap brisket in with it for fat and filler. we use it for chili's, pot pies, meatloaf, spaghetti, hamburgers and hamburger steaks. the brisket really makes the deer meat go a long way and lowers your grocery bill. one of my favorite ways to use it is for sh*t on a shingle breakfasts, my grand kids love it. i think they like it's name as much as the food though.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Works great for tamales


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I like the SOS idea. I haven't had that in a long time


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Put it in Tacos
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Really any recipe that calls for ground beef. We eat a lot of tacos with deer meat. Also chili, spaghetti and hamburger pie.


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Fahitas are one of my favorites


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Jerky gun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Atomic buffalo turds and armadillo eggs.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Atomic buffalo turds and armadillo eggs.




What is this?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Deer burgers...

Hopefully you have added some sort of fat to you burger or these will just fall apart.

1.5lbs ground deer with fat mixture 
1 tsp black pepper
1 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp chipolte blend
sea salt to taste
grilled/sauteed red onion
pepper jack cheese

Blend all burger and seasonings, flop into 1 inch by 6 inch patties, Cook on griddle at 300dg, might consider some Pam or bacon grease on the griddle. Warm Sara Lee buns that have the sesame seeds on them on the griddle, cook sliced red onion on the griddle with some bacon grease. After flipping burgers, ONLY 1 TIME!!!, add pepper jack cheese and cover with some sort of metal or glass lid to melt the cheese. Prepare with favorite condiments, I like fresh spinach leaves on top too. Like be one of the best burgers you ever have.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't forget the fried egg on the burger


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

shepherds pie


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

johnf said:


> What is this?


I second this motion lol


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

BigRed38 said:


> I second this motion lol


Type it in the search bar. I wanna say there is some threads on it.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Stroganoff (with lots of mushrooms)

http://www.kissrecipes.com/wild_game/venison/gvs.htm

Taco soup (I'd halve the corn and double the beans)

http://www.ortega.com/recipes/family-reunion-taco-soup_15692

Joraca


----------



## MSKittyMitchell (Nov 26, 2014)

I didn't read all the replies, yet, so hopefully I'm not repeating anyone else's suggestions. I like to take ground deer meat and mix it with ground pork to do a meatloaf. It makes KILLER sandwiches, too. Last time I made it, I did a spicy mayo-based sauce and spent a good 45 minutes caramelizing onions on low heat to put on the sandwich with it. I also added some good cheese. It was insanely delicious.


----------



## MSKittyMitchell (Nov 26, 2014)

Another good way to go is stuffed peppers! Mix it with some wild rice and maybe some onion and garlic you sauteed and whatever seasonings you like and stuff some bell peppers and bake. Throw some diced, cooked sweet potato in there for a twist. Sweet potato is great with deer, in my opinion! You can top with cheese, bread crumbs, whatever floats your boat. Sometimes, I like to precook my peppers for a few minutes, because I prefer them softer than some folks do. You can parboil them til they get crisp tender then stuff them and bake and they'll finish more done than if you just stuff the raw pepper. That's not a requirement, though! If you like a more crisp pepper, just stuff em and bake!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Don't forget the fried egg on the burger



+ 1, this man knows his burgers!


----------

